# Empire State Honey Producers Association



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

See ya there Mike. Joe Hewitt and I will be there thursday evening. Want to go out for pool?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

If I'm there in time. I take mine rare.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> If I'm there in time. I take mine rare.


Joseph Kohring will be there too.


----------

